# Pit Bull Teeth Grinding



## amccollom (Dec 7, 2009)

We have an 8month old Staffordshire Terrier/Australian Shepherd mix. He does this thing where after he yawns...right before he closes his mouth, it sounds like his back molars are grinding. He also does this when he licks sometimes. It never happens at any particular time, however, it gets really bad at night.

Another way I can describe the sound is like he is chewing ice or stones grinding. 

It doesn't seem to bother him but I just can't see how it can be good for him in the long run. Has anyone heard of this or have any idea what I am talking about? My local vet said they had never heard of it but I also can't see that my dog is the only one who has ever had this problem. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You need to go to my pit bull forum. There's an ENTIRE thread devoted to pits grinding their teeth. Popular consensus was that it is just a breed qwark. Nothing to do with nerves or being happy because so many of them did it for no apparent reasons.

I would be worried if he did it excessively that it could wear down the enamel and lead to cracked teeth. I would try to discourage it as much s possible after making for sure that there isn't a more dangerous underlying condition such as a bone chip stuck between his teeth or some abcess developing.


----------



## amccollom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you very much! We will look into it =)


----------

